# That siren sound...



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's probably the turbo side intercooler hose.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Common Cruze Diesel Noises


----------



## txbill (Jan 3, 2018)

My 2014 TD Cruze experienced a similar siren-like (more of a whine, I guess) noise that correlated to engine speed, mostly during acceleration. About 10-20 miles later, I lost power, and a few miles after that, I got a check engine light.

I limped it to my local mechanic shop, and they diagnosed it as a turbo failure at 112k miles. GM parts house billed the shop $1,900 just for the new turbo. Total installed price with labor was in the low $2,000 range.

About 300 miles later, while under boost getting on a highway on-ramp, the engine shut off on me, with the DIC informing me that it was due to low oil pressure.

After a long back and forth between my local shop and the dealer, I took it to the dealer, and they said that the new turbo was exhibiting signs of failure due to lack of oil pressure, caused by the oil pump showing signs of failing.

The dealer spoke with GM, seeing as I was just past the 100k mile warranty mark and I was on my second turbo, and they agreed cover the majority of the $3,000+ bill for another new turbo, a new oil pump, and labor, leaving me paying $1,100.

I’m now at 116,000 miles with no further issues. I’m hoping it doesn’t happen again as I generally love the car and use it as a long-distance highway commuter vehicle. 95%+ of my miles are driving with the cruise control on on west Texas 75-80 mph speed limit roads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

txbill what oil including viscosity and filter do you use? What OCI oil change interval do you run?
Thanks.


----------



## txbill (Jan 3, 2018)

I have my dealer do all the changes, so the standard GM Dexos 2 (I just got done working all night and can’t remember the standard recommended viscosity) and a GM oil filter. I have them change the oil whenever the oil life monitor shows between 1 to 10 percent remaining. I’ve never pushed an interval to zero percent remaining.

I’ve only changed the oil myself twice, both times using an AC Delco filter and the Pennzoil Platinum Euro blend of proper viscosity and dexos 2 cert. The local Chevy dealer will put in standard GM dexos 2, a GM filter, and rotate the tires cheaper than I can get the oil and filter for, so I quit doing it myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Can you get a sound clip?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

txbill said:


> I have my dealer do all the changes, so the standard GM Dexos 2 (I just got done working all night and can’t remember the standard recommended viscosity) and a GM oil filter. I have them change the oil whenever the oil life monitor shows between 1 to 10 percent remaining. I’ve never pushed an interval to zero percent remaining.
> 
> I’ve only changed the oil myself twice, both times using an AC Delco filter and the Pennzoil Platinum Euro blend of proper viscosity and dexos 2 cert. The local Chevy dealer will put in standard GM dexos 2, a GM filter, and rotate the tires cheaper than I can get the oil and filter for, so I quit doing it myself.
> 
> ...


The Pennzoil Euro is much better than the GM supplied oil. 
My factory fill got very thick near the end of my first OCI and my fuel mileage dropped alot. The tech came to me and said so. I told him I would only use a high quality synthetic from now on and he said thats a very good idea.


----------



## WVDave (Feb 21, 2014)

LulzT1 said:


> Can you get a sound clip?


I don't think a sound clip would help. The sound is so subtle it is hard to hear over road and windnoise. I'd have to use one of those tricks of listening with a hose under the hood in order to pinpoint the location of the sound....something I wanted the tech to do.


----------



## WVDave (Feb 21, 2014)

I really don't like the sound of that! My noise has been evident for about the last 2,000 miles, so I hope it doesn't fail suddenly. From your post it appears the "countdown to death" didn't initiate, your car just didn't run well.


----------



## WVDave (Feb 21, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> It's probably the turbo side intercooler hose.


Is the hose actually a rubber hose type of part? Should the technician be looking for a hole, a split or a loose connection?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

WVDave said:


> Is the hose actually a rubber hose type of part? Should the technician be looking for a hole, a split or a loose connection?


I don't remember how it's all laid out. It should all be some hard plastic.

It's not a very long hose. It goes from the bottom of the turbo to the bottom of the intercooler. Each side has a special seal that could need replacing. There's also an air temp sensor that can be loose. There could be a hole or crack in the hose.

The sound may or may not actaully be coming from there. It could be the intercooler to engine hose just as easily. It may also very well be the turbo.


----------

